

Navy Tests New Laser Weapon - elptacek
http://blog.usnavyseals.com/2011/04/navy-tests-new-laser-weapon.html

======
elptacek
"I sure would like to set those people on fire over there. If only I had some
way to throw flame on them." --George Carlin.

